# Simcoe Combinations?



## stef (17/6/11)

I've got 150g of Simcoe i want to use up (not all at once...) I've never brewed with it before, or knowingly tasted it. Anyone like to share any hops that it goes well with? And any other hints (ie, dont dry hop with it etc)? I've got a reasonable stockpile of american hops, so should be able to find a good combo for it. I was thinking of probably putting it in an APA of sorts.

While i'm here- got the same question for EKG- was thinking just english yeast, marris otter and EKG all the way through...?


----------



## jbumpstead (17/6/11)

stef said:


> I've got 150g of Simcoe i want to use up (not all at once...) I've never brewed with it before, or knowingly tasted it. Anyone like to share any hops that it goes well with? And any other hints (ie, dont dry hop with it etc)? I've got a reasonable stockpile of american hops, so should be able to find a good combo for it. I was thinking of probably putting it in an APA of sorts.
> 
> While i'm here- got the same question for EKG- was thinking just english yeast, marris otter and EKG all the way through...?



Brew an Epic Armageddon type beer!

Simcoe, Columbus, Centennial, Cascade.
Golden Promise, Caramalt.

Have a look here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=54809

and here: http://epicbeer.com/epic-armageddon-ipa/

Cheers,
Justin.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (17/6/11)

1. Simcoe and galaxy. Simcoe and cascade. Simcoe in the boil. Simcoe dry. At the end of the day it's rad. Piney , passionfruity. Awesome hop.
2. add a touch of dark crystal. 5% or so. also rad.


----------



## MattC (17/6/11)

I brew a regular house APA with simcoe, cascade and amarillo...... :icon_drool2: 

Cheers


----------



## stef (17/6/11)

Looks like it goes well with most american hops then!

Got me looking into the Epic Beers. Anyone know where you can get them in bottles in Adelaide?


----------



## glaab (17/6/11)

GDay Stef,

luv the simcoe but it makes your beer taste like fruit salad if you don't use it sparingly. I put 1g/ litre at flameout into DSGA and it's the best beer I make IMO. Have used it in same for the bittering addition but you need a long [75 min+] boil or you get fruit punch again. For a 60min boil or less try bittering with Galaxy or Centennial or just the Amarillo. I have met a couple of other guys here who use the Amarillo Simcoe combo virtually exclusively, you get hooked on the stuff :icon_drool2: !!


----------



## pants (17/6/11)

stef said:


> Anyone know where you can get them in bottles in Adelaide?



Wellington Cellars.


----------



## np1962 (17/6/11)

stef said:


> Looks like it goes well with most american hops then!
> 
> Got me looking into the Epic Beers. Anyone know where you can get them in bottles in Adelaide?


Wheaty


----------



## trussyd (17/6/11)

stef said:


> While i'm here- got the same question for EKG- was thinking just english yeast, marris otter and EKG all the way through...?



You could do a lot worse!

Sounds a lot like my house beer if I'm honest.


----------



## stef (17/6/11)

Sweet, thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## .DJ. (20/6/11)

Simcoe = :icon_drool2: 

id use it on its own to be honest... 

alot of the other hops would get lost as Simcoe is pretty potent stuff (in the good way!)


----------



## seemax (20/6/11)

If you're happy to use it all at once and want a serious flavour hit - try a 10min APA (or IPA).


----------



## Josh (20/6/11)

My American Brown Ale in the 2011 NSW Special Case Swap used Simcoe at 60mins and cube with Citra at cube and dry hop. Nice combination.

Just listening to the Brewing Network episode with Peter Hoey talking about single hopped beers. And it sounds like a lot of the American hops work well on their own, but are even better in a combo hopping regime.

As for the EKG. I like Maris Otter, a bit of crystal and all EKG. I use WLP007 but any English style yeast would work.


----------



## mwd (20/6/11)

Did an IPA with Chinook bittering and Simcoe, very nice.


----------



## Julez (20/6/11)

I just brewed a pale ale using pacific jade for bittering, with a combo of saaz and simcoe for flavour/aroma. Had a bunch of hops in the freezer to use up, so no idea how that will turn out. Has anyone used simcoe with anything OTHER than american hops for flavour/aroma additions? 

Cheers


----------

